
Show HN: Disrupting the options trading industry - Jellifin
https://www.jellifin.com/
======
soulchild37
Its just a sign-up page. Please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

"If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then.

Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
be Show HNs."

~~~
Jellifin
Duly noted. Thanks for sharing the rules. We will surely do that once our
platform is live :)

